# Not Welcoming Sam to Seattle



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago, I posted here to say that Sam (thewren, now preston) would be coming to Seattle in August and suggesting that we gather a KP group to meet him then. I'm sorry to say that, due to some health issues, Sam has decided not to come out to Seattle after all.  I guess we Puget Sounders will have to find another excuse to get together. Any suggestions? :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

you should all still get together somewhere and have a stitching good time. i was wondering who preston was :?


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I am all for having a 'get together'!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

That would be fun!!!


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

Get Together because the sun might come out the last week in July and the first week in August. That was the only time I could count on being nice the whole 34 years I lived there. LOL. Have a great time just because.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Who needs a reason to get together with other knitters?? Just do it!


----------



## shar.richey (Jul 2, 2011)

I have been keeping a list of Washingtonians on this site. To date we have 213. That should be enough to have a little get together. Who is Sam Preston any way?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

shar.richey said:


> I have been keeping a list of Washingtonians on this site. To date we have 213. That should be enough to have a little get together. Who is Sam Preston any way?


213, eh? I'm impressed. By my count, that makes us approx 3/10 of 1% of the total KP population. Sam is a member in Ohio, but he used to live in Seattle and tries to come back this way from time to time to visit old friends. Preston is his current screen name; he used to be thewren, but his computer got sick and he had to start over. Sam is now the host of the weekly Tea Party thread, since FireballDave from London left the forum a while back. If you haven't checked out the tea party, please join us. It's just a worldwide tea room, so to speak, where we talk about our projects, families, comings and goings, recipes, etc., just as if we were all visiting together. Everybody's welcome for sure! As Sam says, the more the merrier.

Now, as to having a get-together, I'm totally up for it but think someone on the Sea-Tac side might do better starting things off. I live in Kitsap and don't mind coming over at all, but I doubt a whole bunch of folks from the east side of the Sound want to jump on the boat heading this way. So who's got a suggestion on where and when we might gather?


----------

